# Digimon All-Star Rumble announced for NA/EU (PS3/360)



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

​

Not the Digimon game I wanted but still buying.



> Summary
> 
> Jam-packed with an all-star cast from the Digimon Universe, Digimon All-Star Rumble throws down with immersive 3D battle arenas and high-impact, in-your-face fighting action.
> 
> ...


 
I honestly think this is some test for NA/EU audiences. They didn't announce the newer 3DS or Vita titles but instead announce a game we've never seen before. I'm buying, we haven't had a Digimon game in NA since 2008 after all.  

Source


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmmm not what I was hoping for but still looks pretty cool. I'll probably buy it.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 31, 2014)

so...
wiiu gets smash bros
and
ps3/360 get a Digimon smash bros/power stone, type game

it might not be the Digimon game people want, but is a start(in getting new Digimon  games to the west), maybe other Digimon games will out in NA/EU as well


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> so...
> wiiu gets smash bros
> and
> ps3/360 get a Digimon smash bros/power stone, type game
> ...


 
Only if it sells well, otherwise it's bye bye to Digimon games for another 5+ years. ;_;


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 31, 2014)

this is not a new type of Digimon game
there has been Digimon Rumble games before
i think is will be the 3rd game series
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digimon_Rumble_Arena
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digimon_Rumble_Arena_2

they seem they did do, OK


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmmm maybe it's time I got myself a PS3 or something. Like pretty much everyone else had said, not exactly the game I want but eh, it's something. Still holding out for ReDigitize etc


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

this is like Bamco is mocking us.

Bamco: do you want Digimon games??
Digifans: YEAH!!!! 
Bamco: do you want Digimon Cyber Sleuth and Digimon Re: Digitalize Decode?? 
Digifans: HELL YEAH!!!!1!!1!!!1!!1!!1ONE 
Bamco: well... fuck you!! and take this Smash ripoff instead 
Digifans:


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> this is like Bamco is mocking us.
> 
> Bamco: do you want Digimon games??
> Digifans: YEAH!!!!
> ...


The Rumble Arena games were fun so I'll gladly take this.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 31, 2014)

Didn't like RA2 as much as the original though.

And dayum, seeing the trains do damage reminds me of the rolling boulders in the first Rumble Arena. Good times.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> The Rumble Arena games were fun so I'll gladly take this.


 
they were ???? oO that's actually news to me ^^V


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2014)

WELL it's not what 99% of people who signed the petition wanted but thanks to the Petition we get this.
Which okay I guess. Power Stone and Rumble arena Games were really fun. Definitely gonna buy it.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Jul 31, 2014)

Europe still has as his last Digimon games Battle Spirit 2 for GBA and Rumble Arena 2 for PS2.
Here comes the Rumble Arena ripoff, maybe Battle Spirit ripoff for 3DS/Vita now?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 31, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> Europe still has as his last Digimon games Battle Spirit 2 for GBA and Rumble Arena 2 for PS2.
> Here comes the Rumble Arena ripoff, maybe Battle Spirit ripoff for 3DS/Vita now?


I wouldn't really call it a ripoff since they are from the same franchise.....


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> The Rumble Arena games were fun so I'll gladly take this.


 
the original was lots of fun, the second... wasn't that good. and you know you want the other games more that this. if I were able to swap ASR with CS or RDD I'll do it.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> the original was lots of fun, the second... wasn't that good. and you know you want the other games more that this. if I were able to swap ASR with CS or RDD I'll do it.


Of course I want the other games but they clearly aren't bringing them over if this game flops. Namco did the samething with One Piece. They brought over Pirate Warriors as a digital only title in NA, now we're getting almost all of the latest games.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

Eesh.. it's been a while since the home consoles were given a Digimon game, last time it was on PS2/OX.

I really like what I'm seeing but why make this game exclusive to last-gen consoles? It'd be sweet to play it on PS4/XO/WU too (well, Wii U's going to have Smash 4 during Winter so no one will really care for Digimon).

One thing about Smash Bros. clones is that they're really good and coming from Bandai I'm expecting it to be pretty good, since Battle Stadium D.O.N was too.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 31, 2014)

Awesome~!


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Eesh.. it's been a while since the home consoles were given a Digimon game, last time it was on PS2/OX.
> 
> I really like what I'm seeing but why make this game exclusive to last-gen consoles? It'd be sweet to play it on PS4/XO/WU too (well, Wii U's going to have Smash 4 during Winter so no one will really care for Digimon).
> 
> One thing about Smash Bros. clones is that they're really good and coming from Bandai I'm expecting it to be pretty good, since Battle Stadium D.O.N was too.


Namco is still one of the few publishers that think their games will sell much better on last gen consoles despite the fact that last gen sales are collapsing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2014)

Man, it's been so long since we've had a Digimon...thing in the US I absolutely forgot it existed.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Man, it's been so long since we've had a Digimon...thing in the US I absolutely forgot it existed.


 
actually a anime started months ago in the US and will start soon in germany too. Unfortunately we are talking about Xros Wars, a rather bad entry in the series.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

Missed opportunity to have this game on the current-gen consoles too because Digimon games for consoles are hard to come by.

Screenshots of the game by Bandai Namco EU.


Spoiler


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 31, 2014)

So if this doesn't sell we're probably never getting Decode and Cyber Sleuth...

Yay.....

Also: Piyomon goes Mega but Tentomon doesn't? Why??


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Namco is still one of the few publishers that think their games will sell much better on last gen consoles despite the fact that last gen sales are collapsing.


 
his approach is correct, since more people have PS360ii's than PSBONEU's and most otakus I know are poor or kids, so don't have money to buy a current gen console.
and what sales are collapsing?? consoles or games?? because I see an avalanche of games coming out for last gen that having a PS4 isn't that funny.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if they ported this over to the Vita, now that I look at it more. We could always use more portable party fighters like this.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> his approach is correct, since more people have PS360ii's than PSBONEU's and most otakus I know are poor or kids, so don't have money to buy a current gen console.
> and what sales are collapsing?? consoles or games?? because I see an avalanche of games coming out for last gen that having a PS4 isn't that funny.


 
Game sales. Look at huge games like Watch_Dogs, even with the huge install base of both PS3 and 360 combined, the PS4 and XBO versions of the game still kicked their asses. The same will happen to Destiny and so on until publishers finally drop the consoles.

EDIT: Veemon confirmed! Please, Guilmon!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 31, 2014)

Edit: Dammit WiiCube


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> Also: Piyomon goes Mega but Tentomon doesn't? Why??


 
there are 12 Digimon and 20 Evolutions. Maybe some Digimon have 2 different evolutions to choose from.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 31, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> So if this doesn't sell we're probably never getting Decode and Cyber Sleuth...
> 
> Yay.....
> 
> Also: Piyomon goes Mega but Tentomon doesn't? Why??


 

He does


Spoiler










 
EDIT: My bad, might be Ultimate ;A;
iirc in Anime he hasn't digivolved to Mega so.....


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 31, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> there are 12 Digimon and 20 Evolutions. Maybe some Digimon have 2 different evolutions to choose from.


 
Where did ou get this information? 12 Digimon is just so few. Pretty sure even the PS1 game had about 12 or maybe more.

Also I see Saban Brands in the end, so my guess is that this is just like the Power Rangers games, comissioned by Saban to promote their adaptations. I don't know, I can't say I'm happy for this.



GamerzHell9137 said:


> He does


That's his Ultimate form, MegaKabuterimon. His Mega is HerculesKabuterimon. Piyomon's Ultimate is Garudamon but she has her Mega, Hououmon instead.

Yes, in the anime he didn't evolve to Mega, but neither did Piyomon. That's why I think it's weird.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> He does
> 
> *snip*


 
The images you've been posting are already posted, by WiiCube up above, in the spoiler. No need to post them more than once 

Also, please spoiler any large images you guys are posting to the thread, so it doesn't clutter up the thread and make loading a pain for those on slow connections.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> Where did ou get this information? 12 Digimon is just so few. Pretty sure even the PS1 game had about 12 or maybe more.
> 
> Also I see Saban Brands in the end, so my guess is that this is just like the Power Rangers games, comissioned by Saban to promote their adaptations. I don't know, I can't say I'm happy for this.


 
12 characters were confirmed in the OP, and most likely this game was developed with a low budget to help promote Fusion (which I hear is flopping in NA :/ ).


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> Where did ou get this information? 12 Digimon is just so few. Pretty sure even the PS1 game had about 12 or maybe more.


 
From the OP and inital announcement. The OP says 12 different digimon and the initial announcement says 32 different Forms. So if you subtract the rookie/Child level from the forms you have 20 different evolutions.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> (which I hear is flopping in NA :/ ).


RIP Digimon
Time to learn japanese


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> RIP Digimon
> Time to learn japanese


 
This was actually to be expected. Digimon Fusion or rather Digimon Xros Wars was flopping in japan too.
I wish they would allow Chiaki J. Konaka again to Write a Digimon Anime so that we can get Stuff as awesome as Tamers again.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 31, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Digimon Fusion or rather Digimon Xros Wars was flopping in japan too.


I'm pretty sure it didn't as far as I remember. It did pretty well in Japan with ok ratings and a lot of Toy sales. That's why it got a sequel so fast, in fact - but the sequel flopped HARD. They canceled it halfway through so they had to rush with the ending.

Honestly I don't care much about the anime, I just want the good games that are coming out and we aren't getting...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 31, 2014)

Swiggity Swooty
I'm coming for all your booties

I'm going to own this game. OMG


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Swiggity Swooty
> I'm coming for all your booties
> 
> I'm going to own this game. OMG


 



Spoiler: Swiggity Swooty










I kinda wish they'd port this over to the Vita, having some more portable party fighters would be pretty neat IMO.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> I'm pretty sure it didn't as far as I remember. It did pretty well in Japan with ok ratings and a lot of Toy sales. That's why it got a sequel so fast, in fact - but the sequel flopped HARD. They canceled it halfway through so they had to rush with the ending.


 
That's a weird rumor I have yet not heard. 
No one wanted Xros wars to have a sequel. Most Toys were in fact released during the first half of the anime.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

It's been such a long time but if I get the game I want to play as this Digimon (evolved form - https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...677_755098171217936_5191991557167866600_n.jpg) and hope they'll include the original Japanese opening (would be great to feature the dubbed OPs too) because it's so catchy as well as a classic.



If Bandai makes a deal with Sony for exclusive content (One Piece and other games have had it) then I'll go for the PS3 version if not then 360 it is.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 31, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> He does
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
in the anime they didn't went to mega but in the PSP game based on the anime they gave everyone their mega state so it's still weird


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm, seems like the game is digital-only in NA and physical/digital in EU.
I want a physical case. 

EDIT: Digimon 15th anniversary stream begins tomorrow.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice, the physical copy is already bought!
Btw. I gonna make a prediction and say that they are totally gonna announce a new Digimon Anime season tomorrow or a Advenure Reboot.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 31, 2014)

''testing us'' with a spinoff isn't a great idea to be honest :/


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yay we get the exclusive physical retail release and US is given digital only, but well, they're used to with so no big deal.

After all, Game Winner, why would you want a physical copy? You buy digital games for your Vita.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Yay we get the exclusive physical retail release and US is given digital only, but well, they're used to with so no big deal.
> 
> After all, Game Winner, why would you want a physical copy? You buy digital games for your Vita.


 
I buy physical games on consoles since I never really take them out doors like my Vita or 3DS. Plus, I don't like downloading and deleting games on PS3.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I buy physical games on consoles since I never really take them out doors like my Vita or 3DS. Plus, I don't like downloading and deleting games on PS3.


 
Given that you've gotten used to the digital format I don't see why you'd ditch on going digital on PS3 considering you can redownload them and also copy (wait, copying is for 360 only iirc).


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah I also prefer Buying Physical copies if possible. I don't like buying extra memories cards.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Given that you've gotten used to the digital format I don't see why you'd ditch on going digital on PS3 considering you can redownload them and also copy (wait, copying is for 360 only iirc).


 
I've been all physical on PS3 for years. The only digital games I do own are my PS+ games and PSN exclusives.
PS3: Physical, digital when games are released exclusively (i.e One Piece Pirate Warriors)
Vita: Mixture of both, depends on the amount of memory the game takes up
3DS: All physical until Nintendo fixes their account system. Maybe next handheld.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like Nintendo was too much of a lost war as people who can only afford one game once in a while are going to choose only one fighter game and that will be Smash Bros... still, I hope for a 3ds release.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Aug 1, 2014)

I hope that for once they get the right for the music, The original japanese Rumble Arena (Digimon Tamers Battle Evolution) had the best ost of any Digimon game and it was totally face fucked in the NA release :

 

vs ....


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Looks like Nintendo was too much of a lost war as people who can only afford one game once in a while are going to choose only one fighter game and that will be Smash Bros... still, I hope for a 3ds release.


 
Wii U has fighting games (3, I think which are below) but when it comes down to it, it's Smash or nothing.

Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Marvel Avengers: Battle for Earth

For example, if you gave the Nintendo customers a choice between Smash 4 and Digimon Rumble which one do you think they'd go for? Exactly. Smash 4.

I'll tell you I'd buy the game for Wii U if it were released but honestly I wouldn't even remember about it or play when Smash 4 would be out.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but the Rumble Arena soundtrack used in the NA release was badass.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the Rumble Arena soundtrack used in the NA release was badass.


 
The replacement sounds a lot better, nicer and a classic feeling to it whereas the original tune doesn't give that.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 1, 2014)

Felipe_9595 said:


> I hope that for once they get the right for the music, The original japanese Rumble Arena (Digimon Tamers Battle Evolution) had the best ost of any Digimon game and it was totally face fucked in the NA release :
> 
> *snip*


 
You know what they say. The US Dub messes the Music up.
Which is weird because the German dub used Japanese music with German text.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 1, 2014)

Is there any Digimon that could, in all honesty, be called an "all-star?"

This just feels dishonest.


----------



## Romsstar (Aug 1, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> You know what they say. The US Dub messes the Music up.
> Which is weird because the German dub used Japanese music with German text.




US releases always mess up the original soundtrack. They did with Dragonball, One Piece, Digimon.
Apparently there seem to be the fear that japanese music is incompatible to american culture (just guessing). 
The only reason I can think of. Anyways, for now I guess if you want Redigitize you have to stay patient a little longer guys.
But it's coming. For Decode I'm sorry, doesn't look like it's heading our ways.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

Romsstar said:


> US releases always mess up the original soundtrack. They did with Dragonball, One Piece, Digimon.
> Apparently there seem to be the fear that japanese music is incompatible to american culture (just guessing).
> The only reason I can think of. Anyways, for now I guess if you want Redigitize you have to stay patient a little longer guys.
> But it's coming. For Decode I'm sorry, doesn't look like it's heading our ways.


 
For Dragon Ball, apparently AB Groupe is holding the original soundtrack hostage for EU/US which is why we never get the same score as they do in Japan, unfortunately.

However, we have tidbits like CHA-LA-HEAD-CHA-LA now on the games, at the very least!


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 1, 2014)

Romsstar said:


> US releases always mess up the original soundtrack. They did with Dragonball, One Piece, Digimon.
> Apparently there seem to be the fear that japanese music is incompatible to american culture (just guessing).
> The only reason I can think of. Anyways, for now I guess if you want Redigitize you have to stay patient a little longer guys.
> But it's coming. For Decode I'm sorry, doesn't look like it's heading our ways.


 
I don't see why they would release Re Digitize over Decode. PSP is a dead console. Sales wouldn't been great. Especially with the English patch being almost finished.
But yeah, The US dub messes so much up. Like I kinda liked Xros Wars and I really wanted to watch fusion but then Taiki used Digi Fusion And Shoutmon times 2 happened (Shoutmon Xros 2 in the original) . It completely turned me off. Who thought that this was a ok thing to do? like seriously?



WiiCube_2013 said:


> For Dragon Ball, apparently AB Groupe is holding the original soundtrack hostage for EU/US which is why we never get the same score as they do in Japan, unfortunately.
> 
> However, we have tidbits like CHA-LA-HEAD-CHA-LA now on the games, at the very least!


 
Afaik the german dub had this CHA-LA-HEAD-CHA-LA too. I'm nott so much of dragonball fan though.


----------



## Romsstar (Aug 1, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I don't see why they would release Re Digitize over Decode. PSP is a dead console. Sales wouldn't been great. Especially with the English patch being almost finished.
> But yeah, The US dub messes so much up. Like I kinda liked Xros Wars and I really wanted to watch fusion but then Taiki used Digi Fusion And Shoutmon times 2 happened (Shoutmon Xros 2 in the original) . It completely turned me off. Who thought that this was a ok thing to do? like seriously?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Xrosblade821 I was referring to our patch. I'm the project leader and translator 

And I was talking about the Dragonball Games not the Anime^^


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 1, 2014)

Romsstar said:


> Xrosblade821 I was referring to our patch. I'm the project leader and translator
> 
> And I was talking about the Dragonball Games not the Anime^^


 
Sorry I misunderstood you then.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

Romsstar said:


> And I was talking about the Dragonball Games not the Anime^^


 
So was I. You weren't aware of the situation, that's why you thought it was differently.

EU/US get the anime with the original score but the same can't be said for the games.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So was I. You weren't aware of the situation, that's why you thought it was differently.
> 
> EU/US get the anime with the original score but the same can't be said for the games.


 
Well US Digimon Anime doesn't get the original score so that's why I misunderstood that.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 1, 2014)

So, NamcoBandai saw Capcom putting Mega Man in Smash to shut people up, and they thought "Maybe this will keep those petition bastards quiet!" Well played, NamDai... but give us actual Digimon games, damnit.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> So, NamcoBandai saw Capcom putting Mega Man in Smash to shut people up, and they thought "Maybe this will keep those petition bastards quiet!" Well played, NamDai... but give us actual Digimon games, damnit.


 
This is a real Digimon game, it's like the Rumble series except for the last-gen systems.

If this was also on PS4/XO they'd have a reason to pick up and play considering it looks a lot like Smash Bros. but last-gen?

The current-gen need good games and they're lacking it so it was Bandai's big opportunity to bring over an anime game to the current-gen and they failed to.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> This is a real Digimon game, it's like the Rumble series except for the last-gen systems.
> 
> If this was also on PS4/XO they'd have a reason to pick up and play considering it looks a lot like Smash Bros. but last-gen?
> 
> The current-gen need good games and they're lacking it so it was Bandai's big opportunity to bring over an anime game to the current-gen and they failed to.


 
Bamco is well known for missing opportunities with Digimon tbh.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> This is a real Digimon game, it's like the Rumble series except for the last-gen systems.
> 
> If this was also on PS4/XO they'd have a reason to pick up and play considering it looks a lot like Smash Bros. but last-gen?
> 
> The current-gen need good games and they're lacking it so it was Bandai's big opportunity to bring over an anime game to the current-gen and they failed to.


I meant a game like Digimon World, Digimon Story, etc. The spinoffs like the racing and fighting games aren't going to have the pull that action-adventure/RPG games will. Even though I won't buy it, I really want it to sell, because that'll probably be the only thing that'll bring over more worthy titles.

Also, regarding current-gen systems. If you want more Digimon games in the West, then you want this game to sell as well as possible. That being the case, it'd be best to have this game be on the consoles with the largest audiences. There have been 9m PS4 consoles sold as of earlier this month, versus the 80m PS3 consoles sold as of November of 2013. For a test run of a series that hasn't been on console since 2007 (Data Squad for PS2), they made a smart choice.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2014)

I want this game so badly


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 1, 2014)

wow a 3D digimon fighter... let's hope it's got online play or FUCK YOU!!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 1, 2014)

DJPlace said:


> wow a 3D digimon fighter... let's hope it's got online play or FUCK YOU!!


I doubt it will. Like I said earlier,  it looks like a low budget game made to promote their new season while also testing waters.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 1, 2014)

Shit, I was right. Digmon Adventure gets a new anime.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 1, 2014)

Felipe_9595 said:


> I hope that for once they get the right for the music, The original japanese Rumble Arena (Digimon Tamers Battle Evolution) had the best ost of any Digimon game and it was totally face fucked in the NA release :
> 
> 
> 
> vs ....





What's wrong with the song? Sounds good to me.

I find the american Season 2 digivolution song the worst, nothing can be compared with it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

The game's going to be released on 11/11/14 so this is very Winter-ish and Smash is going to be also released around this so even if the game was on Wii U it'd have absolutely no chance against the Almighty Super Smash Bros., however, on PS4/XO this would've been pretty awesome.

Think of this game like: _Super Smash Bros._ meets _Power Stone_ in the _Digimon_ world.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 1, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Shit, I was right. Digmon Adventure gets a new anime.



YES! YES! YES!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

A new anime series? It says it's going to be released on Blu-ray as well as the films.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Aug 2, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> What's wrong with the song? Sounds good to me.
> 
> I find the american Season 2 digivolution song the worst, nothing can be compared with it.




Holy jesus how they could butcher it so much o-o


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 2, 2014)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Holy jesus how they could butcher it so much o-o




thats just the theme for Digimental Up (Armor egg or what ever it'S called in english) Digievolution, DNA Digievolution and Mega digievolution had completely different Music. And don't forget the openings. The Biggest Dreamer is still the most favorite Opening ever.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 2, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> thats just the theme for Digimental Up (Armor egg or what ever it'S called in english) Digievolution, DNA Digievolution and Mega digievolution had completely different Music. And don't forget the openings. *The Biggest Dreamer* is still the most favorite Opening ever.


 

And again USA changed that too.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Aug 2, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> thats just the theme for Digimental Up (Armor egg or what ever it'S called in english) Digievolution, DNA Digievolution and Mega digievolution had completely different Music. And don't forget the openings. The Biggest Dreamer is still the most favorite Opening ever.


 

Yeah i was just checking, god the music is so awful, i am glad i received the original songs (although with shitty lyrics xD) here in Chile


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 2, 2014)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Yeah i was just checking, god the music is so awful, i am glad i received the original songs (although with shitty lyrics xD) here in Chile


 

Germany got the originals too, i love the German dub.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mayun, was thinkin' of buying Digimon Rumble for PS1 but I'll just wait for this to be released and then purchase it.

Too bad it's going to come out on Winter, that's a terrible time for a game like this because it's going to be overshadowed by Smash 4.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 2, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Germany got the originals too, i love the German dub.


 
me too ;D


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 2, 2014)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Yeah i was just checking, god the music is so awful, i am glad i received the original songs (although with shitty lyrics xD) here in Chile


But the only songs that changed where the op and ed, all the evolution songs where the japanese originals.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> But the only songs that changed where the op and ed, all the evolution songs where the japanese originals.


 

Hahaha yeah, that's what i meant, aside from the Opening an Ending, the songs were in japanese (Brave Heart <33333)


----------



## haxan (Aug 3, 2014)

well its about time they made a decent looking digimon game.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 4, 2014)

GameStop listed both versions for a physical release in NA! Gonna pre order right now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 4, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> GameStop listed both versions for a physical release in NA! Gomma pre order right now.


 
The PS3 version? Probably an import from EU and sold in US as physical.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 4, 2014)

preorder for 40$...
12 Digimon and 10 Stages aren't worth 40$.... 
Bamco doesn't even try...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 4, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> preorder for 40$...
> 12 Digimon and 10 Stages aren't worth 40$....
> Bamco doesn't even try...


 

Uhh... what's the problem?
I mean 3DS games are being sold for 40 Euro(60$) in Europe so....


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 4, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Uhh... what's the problem?
> I mean 3DS games are being sold for 40 Euro(60$) in Europe so....


 
This game is to expensive for it's content.
I can buy Digimon rumble arena 2 (GC) with more content, used, for 15€ on amazon.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 4, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> This game is to expensive for it's content.
> I can buy Digimon rumble arena 2 (GC) with more content, used, for 15€ on amazon.


 

Which is 23$ for a 2002 game.
Ohh and we don't know a thing about All Star Rumble, how much character it has(well sorta), story mode,online and other stuff.
And iirc that's the normal price for a PS3 game? Whoever the game has content it will be always sold for the same retail PS3 game price.

Ohh and here's some gameplay footage


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey, I'm just glad they didn't price it for $60. If they did, it would be a long wait before I buy it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 4, 2014)

wow... 12 characters... that would be cool, if this was the 90s and the game was for the snes.

this series which uses characters from like... 4 to 6 seasons of digimon dares to have only 12 characters in it?


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 4, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ohh and we don't know a thing about All Star Rumble, how much character it has(well sorta), story mode,online and other stuff.


Story mode - has been already said that it's a tournament. In other words "Fight the computer playing as other Digimon until you are the last Mon standing".
Online - would have been announced already if this game had it. There is no reason to keep it a secret. It's waisting Hype. Also like GameWinner said multiple times, this is low budget game so don't count on it.
Out of 12 Characters there have been 9 already revealed. and the selection so far is disapointing. Only Adventure and Xros Wars. Only 3 Digimon left to cover 3 entire series. Great.
Also what I can imagine happening are capcom styled DLC's.
Nah man I would buy it if it was decent price. Probably gonna wait until some offer happends or people start selling it used on amazon.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 4, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> preorder for 40$...
> 12 Digimon and 10 Stages aren't worth 40$....
> Bamco doesn't even try...


 
$40 is about £23 which I'd pay for but on PS3 to use the online play because my 360's membership is silver.

You think 10 stages is bad? Mario Kart 8 has 32 stages and isn't really a lot 'cause whenever I'd play online it felt like the same 5-6 tracks even though they were different.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 4, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> $40 is about £23 which I'd pay for but on PS3 to use the online play because my 360's membership is silver.
> 
> You think 10 stages is bad? Mario Kart 8 has 32 stages and isn't really a lot 'cause whenever I'd play online it felt like the same 5-6 tracks even though they were different.


 
If prices did change from US to EU like that it would cost 30€ which I almost would be fine with. But most of the time they just slap a € sign on the same number.
Also, do you know all the stages? Who said they won't be very similar too? They don't look really exiting in the gameplay video GamerzHell9173 posted.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 5, 2014)

Loved the previous Rumble Arena games, so i'd definitely get this (if I ever played consoles on a consistent basis).


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 21, 2014)

That shit is prized 60€ in Eu.
Bamco Europe is fucking nuts. Need to import the US version now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ouch it's going for £29.99 here in UK. Bugger off Bandai, I'm not buying for £30!


----------

